# Bolivian Rhom



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

just got him today at 930 am and not a minite to late .....coz he got out if the fruitbasket and bit a hole in the bag.....so whin i got him there was NO WATER in the bag.....so i got him out as fast as i could and but him in my tank thinking he would be dead for sure.........for like 5 to 10 min i thought he was but he slowly strated moveing a lil......he still not moveing a lost and is in bad shape but im hope he'll make it out of it.....but he is co0l a big ass low jaw and some nice eye....but has of now i just hope he make it

you can see him in the bag in the 1st pic


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Good luck







keep us updated . Any new news on its health ?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

no news......just sitting in one spot......


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

get more oxygen going in that tank...

his swim bladder will be all fucked up cos he's been out of the water for a while,
he wont be able to swim properly until he sorts it out


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Turn on the power head for more oxygen hope that helps


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

im do it all right now......he's moveing a round a lil more.....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You might want to shut off the lights. Let the fish feel more comfortable.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

hastatus said:


> You might want to shut off the lights. Let the fish feel more comfortable.


light was off right after he went in


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

i've used a net to prop him up and sort of hold him up right. i saved a couple that way.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

he's up right now


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

can't wait to see pics when he's up to it


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

i think it well be in a week or two


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Good luck with your new guy I hope he pulls through nicely. Is this the infamous Bolivian rhom from Aqua Scape?


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice P.
Hope recovers fast... Good luck with it..


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> just got him today at 930 am and not a minite to late .....coz he got out if the fruitbasket and bit a hole in the bag.....so whin i got him there was NO WATER in the bag.....so i got him out as fast as i could and but him in my tank thinking he would be dead for sure.........for like 5 to 10 min i thought he was but he slowly strated moveing a lil......he still not moveing a lost and is in bad shape but im hope he'll make it out of it.....but he is co0l a big ass low jaw and some nice eye....but has of now i just hope he make it
> 
> you can see him in the bag in the 1st pic


that's why i allways suggest NEVER to transport piranhas in plastic bags!! it's better a hard plastic conteiner or a somenthing hard plastifyed box inside the bags to avoid him to make holes. 
Anyway tha's a wonderfull rhomb, i hoping he'll makes it out. good luck
Tommy


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Thats a very lucky rhom, at least he is in good hands...................

Hope al goes well mate


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Z♠NGT♥KER Posted Yesterday, 09:08 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Feb 5 2008, 08:33 PM)
> You might want to shut off the lights. Let the fish feel more comfortable.
> 
> light was off right after he went in


Excellent. I've rescued rhoms from friends tanks that were floating upside down on the surface. They are hardy fish for beng so delicate appearing. I'm sure it will recover and it seems you are doing all the right things.


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

Wonderfull.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thats got to be a frustrating feeling... but like the above poster said, why not transport in a bucket?? a big rhom in a plastic bag is asking for trouble!!... is this the rhom from aquascape? ive been looking forward to pics---


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

I hope he is pullling through

Man he looks like a beast......his lower jaw looks crazy!!!!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Ja said:


> Good luck with your new guy I hope he pulls through *nicely. Is this the infamous Bolivian rhom from Aqua Scape?*


yes it is that one.....and he was in a hard plastic conteiner in the bad but he got out some how....but thelight on to get a quick pic


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> Good luck with your new guy I hope he pulls through *nicely. Is this the infamous Bolivian rhom from Aqua Scape?*


yes it is that one.....and he was in a hard plastic conteiner in the bad but he got out some how....but thelight no to get a quick pic
[/quote]

Atleast the little fella made it. You might want to ad some salt to heal those scares and how the heck did it get scared up like that anyways


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

J-Lo said:


> Good luck with your new guy I hope he pulls through *nicely. Is this the infamous Bolivian rhom from Aqua Scape?*


yes it is that one.....and he was in a hard plastic conteiner in the bad but he got out some how....but thelight no to get a quick pic
[/quote]

Atleast the little fella made it. You might want to ad some salt to heal those scares and how the heck did it get scared up like that anyways








[/quote]
im useing melafix right now.......and he swiming the tank now so i think he'll be fine in a week or so


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Glad to see/hear that it is pulling through! With a couple doses of salt it will be a fine specimen in no time! Good luck.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

keep us updated with pics... looks nice-- what size is he roughly?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

7"


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> 7"


Ok know how much was the little fella.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

$538 shipped

$538 shipped


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

that Y i sh1T A brick whin it got here


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow, I woulda been crying if the poor guy didnt pull through, and its not even my Piranha lol. Anyways nice that he pulled through!


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> $538 shipped
> 
> $538 shipped


Holy sh*t that little thing cost more than half a grand does it do any tricks







WOW looks like someones getting rich and it looks no different from a regular diamond rhom to tell you the truth atleast in my opinion.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

J-Lo said:


> $538 shipped
> 
> $538 shipped


Holy sh*t that little thing cost more than half a grand does it do any tricks







WOW looks like someones getting rich and it looks no different from a regular diamond rhom to tell you the truth atleast in my opinion.
[/quote]
well were have to see what he ends up looking like wont we.....cos he fuked up now.....so give it a week or two and were see

and a rhom is a rhom.....thay all just look different.....and good thing it wasnt your $$ then


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Great lookin rhom


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great looking rhom zang...glad he made it threw cant wait till he stuffs himself with some food and gets his real colors out...Looks great with the higher back kinda looks like an irritan and a rhom mixed lol.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

thankz BM.....you need to get some new pics of you bad boy up


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> Good luck with your new guy I hope he pulls through *nicely. Is this the infamous Bolivian rhom from Aqua Scape?*


yes it is that one.....and he was in a hard plastic conteiner in the bad but he got out some how....but thelight on to get a quick pic
[/quote]
Looking good! It's amazing how fast piranhas can heal in the hands of a good owner. I can't wait to see pics when he's fully healed and not stressed out because he looks sweet already.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

great looking rhom even with the damage it looks like he will have a nice white to him. glad he pulled through


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

that thing is awesome!
hope he comes through.
lucky you got him when you did!
good luck man, keep us posted.


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Very nice speciman.....how is he doing?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

he's geting better....


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Glad to see you brought him back to health. I can't believe how expensive he was. I could never spend that kind of money on a fish!


----------



## 2nd2n0ne (Sep 12, 2006)

congrats on recovering your P...more luck to you


----------

